

Show HN: Interactive device control from a browser - justinireland

I just launched a landing page for my startup CNTRLLR.<p>http://cntrllr.com<p>In a few words, CNTRLLR is a new open platform for device control. Its similar to what you can do with AMX and Crestron except that our platform is built using web standards so apps run directly in the browser. We are working on a low cost hardware controller along with the system software.<p>We are still working on the product but we want to gauge the market interest and start collecting emails from potential customers and anyone interested in joining the project.<p>I'm looking for feedback on the landing page and any advice from anyone with experience at this early stage.
======
glimcat
The hardware is the tricky part, has always been the tricky part. $20 a node
is cheap for these things - in some cases, unrealistically so. "Control
everything" is that with a big multiplier.

------
kennyma
Just signed up. Love the "try it" feature on the landing page.

~~~
justinireland
Thanks. I figured the best way to explain the concept is to give an example.

------
willpower101
Signed up too. Love the idea

